# nvidia-modeset not loading from loader.conf after upgrade from 12 to 12.1



## keleathi (Jan 4, 2020)

This morning, I upgraded my desktop to 12.1 from 12.0.  Everything worked fine on initial reboot, and then I upgraded all packages, which pushed me from nvidia-driver 390.87_3 -> 440.31.  Upon next reboot, the nvidia-modeset.ko wasn't loaded according to kldstat (nor was nvidia.ko).  (I had to look at that because X wouldn't start).

Loading it manually via `kldload nvidia-modeset`worked fine.

The entry in /boot/loader.conf was:

```
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```

No mention of nvidia-modeset at all in dmesg/messages.

Swapping to 
	
	



```
kld_list="nvidia-modeset linux"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf made everything work just fine.

Anyone have any ideas why the loader.conf entry no longer works?


----------

